# The trilogy - 2012-03-13



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Last update had my big PNT, miss that guy, but it got too aggressive with my fish. Enjoy!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, what happen to your feng shui setup? . I like your ST want to give it up? hope you don't have this setup in your bedroom again as it is so loud.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Great looking fish, though they look bored. You should build them a playground, or a bit of an obstacle course


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

kenta ill gladly take your st off your hands. you tank looks too overstocked. lol jk. love the trilogy. needs a few more fish imo!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> kenta ill gladly take your st off your hands. you tank looks too overstocked. lol jk. love the trilogy. needs a few more fish imo!


Hahah I like a over stock idea. I think that st is nicer in my tank as mike tank is over stock too.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow those are massive! very cool.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Hahah I like a over stock idea. I think that st is nicer in my tank as mike tank is over stock too.


hahaha mine actually is already pretty full... your new one will get that st to its max size for sure!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

David, this tank isn't in my bedroom, instead I have sacrificed my dining room for it! Its not too loud though, more like background noise, it drowns out the traffic and skytrain noise from outside. 

Thanks Flygirl, they keep each other company like brothers and sisters... don't see it in the video but they frequently pester each other..

JAYLEASK, not big enough!

MIKE, I'd grab a ray off you but cant with my flagtail in there... plus it would make me go broke!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

That tank looks pretty stable Kenta, you could go a long time with it I think. There is a fellow trying to sell a large FRT in the Vancouver area, I wonder if it is your old one? I think it was posted for sale on BCAquaria a while ago.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

stratos said:


> That tank looks pretty stable Kenta, you could go a long time with it I think. There is a fellow trying to sell a large FRT in the Vancouver area, I wonder if it is your old one? I think it was posted for sale on BCAquaria a while ago.


Hey Theo! Thats the plan, I don't see an upgrade for a long time so these guys will have to call this tank home for a while. I think both of my old PNTs have ended up with Rich, I know for sure my first one at least... PNTs are so cool until they start picking on your fish, Im done trying to find the perfect one that will not eat fish, too expensive!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Rich should have the space to care properly for your FRT, good to know since they get so darn big.

On another note, your old FF is doing well in my tank, am hoping it will get along with a few rays in the future...


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

stratos said:


> Rich should have the space to care properly for your FRT, good to know since they get so darn big.
> 
> On another note, your old FF is doing well in my tank, am hoping it will get along with a few rays in the future...


I hope so too, my FF is one of the main reasons my tank is rayless, plus they cost a lot and not sure my water is clean enough for them!


----------

